# all in one home gym



## chicken wing (Jun 10, 2012)

What would be a good all in one home gym? Lately I've been getting home real late from work and the gym is 30 minutes away. So i thought about getting an all in one home gym. Something like bow flex or something.  So that i don't miss out on my work outs on those late days. Anyone recommend anything?


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 10, 2012)

Yo bro, I get this from Srhugs in  other post here, looks bad ass!!!!


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 10, 2012)

Prospot definitely gets my vote. That cage is bad ass. I think the stack for lat pull downs even goes up to 250lbs. Very nice indeed


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 11, 2012)

Depends on your space bro I would much rather have free weights and you can set yourself up pretty cheap if you got the space like a garage. I would start with a squat rack and adj bench then get yourself some Olympic weight dumbbell bars and butterfly clips to hold the weight on  that right there will cover most of what you need. I started with that and some weight and added pieces from there. Look on craigslist man someone is always getting rid of great equipment cheap


----------



## chicken wing (Jun 11, 2012)

That's the problem, limited on space.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm Def trying to get my own equipment as well.  I have tons of room at my new house.


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jun 11, 2012)

There's no eye candy to look at home.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 11, 2012)

got cha so how about power blox there like dumb bells but you can adjust the weight I would get them and a adj bench and a pull up bar that hooks on the door I know bow flex makes a adj dumb bell also


----------



## chicken wing (Jun 11, 2012)

dsa8864667 said:


> There's no eye candy to look at home.



I just want to have. A back up gym when i can't make it to the gym


----------



## conan (Jun 16, 2012)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Depends on your space bro I would much rather have free weights and you can set yourself up pretty cheap if you got the space like a garage. I would start with a squat rack and adj bench then get yourself some Olympic weight dumbbell bars and butterfly clips to hold the weight on  that right there will cover most of what you need. I started with that and some weight and added pieces from there. Look on craigslist man someone is always getting rid of great equipment cheap




My thoughts exactly.  I am going to be starting with a squat rack, plates, adjustable bench and adjustable dumbbells.  I can pretty much hit every major exercise with that combo, plus no need to deal with the crowds at the gym.  Craigslist is a great resource for getting most of this stuff too.


----------



## Mr P (Jun 16, 2012)

bench and adjustable dumbbell wieght is great and won't take space


----------



## Killing Time (Jun 24, 2012)

I only ever train at home (outside of doing cardio/sauna at local gym once or twice a week). I have a power cage and bench which i can do dips, squats, bench press safely without needing a spotter, and it also has attachment for doing pullups. I like it a lot, but i need to incorporate some other exercises to substitute exercise using specialised machines found in gym that i dont have (like cable machines, etc) atm i am only doing big exercises like squat bench deads and military press along with bicep curls and tricep skullcrushers, so i am kinda limited in isolation exercises.


----------



## Jada (Jun 25, 2012)

I think a nice bench and some dumbbells and Ur good to go. The only thing is u might get tierd of  using the same thing and after a while u gonna need to buy more lbs to lift. There's a old guy that I know and this guy has a crazy body he lifts at home and does mad pull ups. So anything is possible.


----------



## H 3 L L S M A N (Jun 26, 2012)

A home gym could be a Barbell, some plates, an adjustable incline/decline chair, and some dumbbells. But IMO nothing would ever make me work out at home when I have a gym near by.

Also the cost usually weights are $1 per pounds sets can get pretty expensive especially when shipping 1000+ pounds of rubber and metal.


----------



## HH (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a little home gym when i cant make it to the gym on certain days due to certain factors in my day. I have a dumbbell set and a sketchy bench and plates that ive had for many years, i think its time to upgrade now that i saw this thread.


----------



## trim (Jun 27, 2012)

I saw an infomercial for the p90x.  according to that, its a complete work out lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 27, 2012)

trim said:


> I saw an infomercial for the p90x.  according to that, its a complete work out lol



lol..

:-B


----------



## chicken wing (Jul 1, 2012)

I came across a bowflex ultimate pretty cheap. I've only used it twice. It works pretty good but I rather go to gym. But for the days I work late and can't make it, it works good


----------



## Beefcake (Jul 2, 2012)

I used to have a powertec home gym.  Free weights + machine.  It was very sturdy and good quality.  Check it out.


----------



## Jada (Jul 2, 2012)

Beefcake that machine looks official !


----------



## Cashout (Jul 2, 2012)

3 years ago when I built our new house, I designed 800 sq feet (32 feet long by 25 feet wide) gym as part of our pool house. I spent almost 6 months researching and picking out equipment piece by piece. I found that a company named BodySolid makes some really high quality equipment that dosen't cost an arm and a leg. I have their smith rack, lat pulldown, cable row, leg extension, leg curl, and preacher curl. All of these are great pieces of equipment and I've used them daily for the past 3 years now. 

If space is a problem, they make some "all in one" units that might fit your needs. Again, I'd check them out based on my personal experience with their products.


----------



## chicken wing (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 2, 2012)

An all in one home gym is better than no gym IMO.  I had one of those when I was living on the countryside and it was easy to have a good workout before or right after work.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 2, 2012)

I thought I responded to this but don't see my post anymore... maybe it was another one. I got one from a local "play it again sports" who offer decent return customer discounts so if you buy some accessory first thats enough to get it like mats them you can use it on a piece of equipment or vice versa. If you poke around they will usually end up with something decent once in a while.

The one i got uses gas strut/shock resistance and you move out a weight selector further out on the rod that pushes down to increase resistance. 

Its called a bioforce and is available in a couple different sizes and with different attachments. Mine is the 220 or 2200 meaning you can go up to 110 on each side and 220lbs total. Can get some cool attachments for it to that make you able to switch it up a good bit. I also use a lot of bungees come with a slide loop which you can slam in a door jam at any level and the hand pieces allow you to attach different "weighted bands" up to 3 bands total and some of their bands are like 1/4" thick or more... i think its at least 100lbs on the highest one. I also have some dumbbells & barbells for free weights that I use for doing presses on a yoga ball etc.


----------



## corvettels3 (Jul 3, 2012)

I picked up a bioforce about 5 years ago and I've used it a few times. Now I have a 800.00 clothes hanger in one of my rooms.


----------

